# Anyone ever used photos?



## Lostbut.... (Mar 22, 2010)

To get the mood pumping for your SO? Found that it is unbelievably arousing to trade a few photos with my wife prior to getting home. Most of the time just sneaky shots of ourselves. Everynow and then we find a hot pic of some other folks that really get the blood pumping. Thoughts? Opinions? Anyone else find this works?


----------



## Millania007 (Nov 16, 2009)

Thats sounds so hot! I cnt do that bc I dont have a camera phone nor a camera WAAAHHHH, going to invest in this-THIS year
a photo of my SO would certainly get my blood going, especially a sneaky shot(naughty) yummy


----------



## Lostbut.... (Mar 22, 2010)

Millania007 said:


> Thats sounds so hot! I cnt do that bc I dont have a camera phone nor a camera WAAAHHHH, going to invest in this-THIS year
> a photo of my SO would certainly get my blood going, especially a sneaky shot(naughty) yummy



Exactly! Any other stuff you guys use to "preheat the oven" I am always interested in finding ways to get things working....


----------



## Millania007 (Nov 16, 2009)

we flirt hard at home-we live with roomates so we will usually flirt before bed, play around, talk sexual, play wrestle, anything with touch, talking, contact, it gets us all reved up for the evening
OH I cant wait to buy a dam camera already haha


----------



## Lostbut.... (Mar 22, 2010)

Well sheesh there are tons of them avail cheaply, I think I have at least 3 cameras around the house, not counting the three cell phones with cameras!

We do roughhouse a bit and I find that awesome. Didn't think of dirty texts...nice idea....especially when she is in a meeting, haha.


----------



## Millania007 (Nov 16, 2009)

yes texts can be good, I know cameras are so cheap I need to get on it!! haha
I love dressing up for him too, naughty school girl, fishnets, that always gets us ready, he used to hate lingere (not HATE it but didnt see the point in lingere) now he likes it


----------



## Lostbut.... (Mar 22, 2010)

Lol fantastic! 

gotta tell you part of me getting my mind ready is just getting on this forum and chatting with other folks with nice high libidos like mine...makes me absolutely ravenous for when I get home.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

I can't pass threads like this up without linking this video. 

YouTube - Your Wife Called


----------



## Dancing Nancie (Jul 1, 2008)

Amplexor said:


> I can't pass threads like this up without linking this video.
> 
> YouTube - Your Wife Called


That is hilarious!

This is something we do quite frequently. It really does help get the blood pumping a bit.


----------



## Lostbut.... (Mar 22, 2010)

Amplexor said:


> I can't pass threads like this up without linking this video.
> 
> YouTube - Your Wife Called


Love it! That is fantastic!


----------



## CaliRN (Jan 2, 2010)

love new technology lol, sending pictures and sexting helps so much lol


----------

